# Croatian (BCS): Volio bi da si tu



## vatreno

This is a song by Crvena Jabuka and I was wondering what the title meant:
*Volio Bi Da Si Tu 
*I am guessing it means something like "I am loving you now."
If anyone knows the song and wants to tell me more of the lyrics that would be great!


----------



## slavic_one

"Volio bi da si tu" means "I'd love you to be here" or "Wish you were here"


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

What language is that? Serbian-Croatian?

Na shledanou.:

*it reminds me Pink Floyd ^^


----------



## slavic_one

All except "padaće" can be Croatian! On Croatian it's "padat će", but I took text from the first link I found, maybe in original text it is "padat će". It's not Serbian! Maybe Bosnian, the group is from Bosnia but I think now they're situated in Croatia!

Vatreno sorry Jana337 deleted my translation of the whole text! Maybe if I'd have some extra time I'll write it again tomorrow and send you on PM!


----------



## b_fly

slavic_one said:


> Vatreno sorry Jana337 deleted my translation of the whole text! Maybe if I'd have some extra time I'll write it again tomorrow and send you on PM!


Why did she do that, for God sake.



slavic_one said:


> All except "padaće" can be Croatian! On Croatian it's "padat će", but I took text from the first link I found, maybe in original text it is "padat će". It's not Serbian! Maybe Bosnian, the group is from Bosnia but I think now they're situated in Croatia!


They sometimes use typically Croatian words when they sing (few cases), but in the most songs their language is Bosnian, because they are Bosnian group.

For the expression _padat će_:

*way it's written:* Croatian - _padat će_,
Serbian, Bosnian - _padaće_

*pronunciation:* _padaće_ in all three.

For example, on the first link I found it's wrote _padat će_ which guides you to Croatian, but if we would go that far, then we would also notice _muziku_ which isn't Croatian, but Serbian and Bosnian word.

But you know... It's just a song, and in poetry (or music ) and love - everything's allowed.


----------



## slavic_one

b_fly said:
			
		

> Why did she do that, for God sake.


I broke some forum rule (couldn't find list of rules tho)!




			
				b_fly said:
			
		

> *pronunciation:* _padaće_ in all three.



Yes, that's why I told maybe those lyrics aren't correct!



			
				b_fly said:
			
		

> (...)_muziku_ which isn't Croatian, but Serbian and Bosnian word.
> 
> But you know... It's just a song, and in poetry (or music ) and love - everything's allowed.



Muzika is generally not Slavic word as far as I know, so it's Serbian/Bosnian as much as it's Croatian !)

But yes, in songs you can see everything!


----------



## b_fly

slavic_one said:


> Muzika is generally not Slavic word as far as I know, so it's Serbian/Bosnian as much as it's Croatian !)


 
Yes, but it exist in Serbian and Bosnian standard language, and in Croatian it's just _glazba_.

But who cares, _muzika_ will return.  >(_Muzika_ will be back).


----------



## slavic_one

b_fly said:


> Yes, but it exist in Serbian and Bosnian standard language, and in Croatian it's just _glazba_.
> 
> But who cares, _muzika_ will return.  >(_Muzika_ will be back).



It doesn't matter, a song can be on a dialect, and still on Croatian for instance.


----------



## vatreno

Yes, I always just used pjesma or muzika (I know that this might be more commonly used in other areas like Serbia), I do not know why just never choose to use glazba...


----------



## Athaulf

b_fly said:


> Yes, but it exist in Serbian and Bosnian standard language, and in Croatian it's just _glazba_.


 
I wouldn't say so. In colloquial Croatian, _muzika_ is far more common than _glazba_. I agree that _glazba_ is preferable in formal contexts, but _muzika_ is also entirely acceptable even in those. For example, the Academy of Music at the University of Zagreb is officially called _Muzička akademija_ in Croatian.


----------



## slavic_one

vatreno said:


> Yes, I always just used pjesma or muzika (I know that this might be more commonly used in other areas like Serbia), I do not know why just never choose to use glazba...
> 
> But anyways we all agree it is great song!



Just wanted to say that "pjesma" and "muzika" is not the same. Simply "pjesma" is a song, and "muzika" is music.


----------

